# DRAGjet custom resin,60's re-issues!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

:freakash and those guys do good work,but I have mastered the EXACT look and feel of 1965,these cars are available only through me and make Mullis cars look like trash,these cars are 100% period correct and will only be available while my supply of angel dust lasts.just kidding guys! this came in a junk lot I bought,i think I found this years Thanksgiving centerpiece.....Get em while there HOT..there selling like HOTcakes.going like wildFIRE...etc...lmao!
lol!
DRAGjet


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Do they come with butchered wheel wells? Missing bumpers and window posts too. How about 5 coats of rust oleum?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Listen Bonehead<get it,your avatar> these are just as shown no deviations from "The Plan 9 from outer space" lol!Cool huh?Or should I say..HOT!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

....and that's the good side!

She belongs in my museum of "solt-trocities".


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Bill Hall said:


> ....and that's the good side!
> 
> She belongs in my museum of "solt-trocities".


You will never own this car,you hear me..NEVER! just kidding,i will throw it in the next Bills order box.
DRAGjet


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

That can happen when a crack pipe gets too close to a slot car.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Made me want to cry.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

can you say MINTY


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, I'd send that one to Bill !!! Let him play with it...RM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Stay Puff*

...definately a back burner project.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> Made me want to cry.


Kittens make you cry...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill Hall said:


> ...definately a back burner project.


 

Back burner, Bill you're crackin me up. :lol::lol: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Kittens make you cry...


And Tjets make YOU cry, but you don't see me blabbing it all over the internet, Coach!....Urrmmm....OOPS!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

put it up on ebay... I'm sure some sucker will cough up 100 bucks for it


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> And Tjets make YOU cry, but you don't see me blabbing it all over the internet, Coach!....Urrmmm....OOPS!


do not ya big girly man..lol....and how did you know I posted in every forum of the internet...lol?



Dave off to work I go.. so i can buy Dans first 24 new chassis...Scott


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I'm Melting...aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah*

Joez and Coach,

You guys just make me laugh...HA,HA,HA...RALMAO:lol:

Nice car Drag...burn baby burn....would have liked to see the flames rolling off of it though. (I am a visual type) lol

Heck did this thing have a Super III under it or what?...har

That thing is gonna need more than 5 coats of Yoder oleum man...

Bob...burn baby burn...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

bobhch said:


> Joez and Coach,
> 
> You guys just make me laugh...HA,HA,HA...RALMAO:lol:
> 
> ...


.....Super III :lol:


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

i used to do that when i was a kid. i thought a recked car was cool. now i wish i had them back without the burns. i also hear from bobzilla the pooper that you make nice resins how do i go about seeing some of them.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

hojohn said:


> i used to do that when i was a kid. i thought a recked car was cool. now i wish i had them back without the burns. i also hear from bobzilla the pooper that you make nice resins how do i go about seeing some of them.


What are you looking for?I can post some pics of previous work if you like.
DRAGjet


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Dragula said:


> :freakash and those guys do good work,but I have mastered the EXACT look and feel of 1965,these cars are available only through me and make Mullis cars look like trash,these cars are 100% period correct and will only be available while my supply of angel dust lasts.just kidding guys! this came in a junk lot I bought,i think I found this years Thanksgiving centerpiece.....Get em while there HOT..there selling like HOTcakes.going like wildFIRE...etc...lmao!
> lol!
> DRAGjet


Those will look right at home on a MM 50 ohm chassis...


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*burn baby burn*



Dragula said:


> What are you looking for?I can post some pics of previous work if you like.
> DRAGjet


yes that would be great. i like the old musel cars or anything really the only thing i dont care for is the new sporty look. mostly tjets but i do have afx also


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Hojohn,give me your e-mail addy,that way I dont bore people on the board here.thanks.
Christian


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

:thumbsup:Hey Dan,kudos on the Chevelle,love that car!Put in some 3 inch drop springs,bolted on some vette ralleys,and off to Mels for cruise night!
Christian


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*email*



Dragula said:


> Hojohn,give me your e-mail addy,that way I dont bore people on the board here.thanks.
> Christian


[email protected]. thanks cant wait to see them


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

Dragula said:


> Hojohn,give me your e-mail addy,that way I dont bore people on the board here.thanks.
> Christian


 not sure if you sent the pics or my spyware blocked them let me know if you sent them


----------

